# Free pattern



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you seen the latest free pattern on the blog? Gorgeous throw from Rowan http://www.loveknitting.com/blog/free-pattern-hambleton-throw/


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnittyWitty (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a really pretty throw. I would like to try it in finer wool as a baby blankie. Should work
KnittyWitty


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am saving this. Plan to make maybe 12" squares in similar colors to help with my stash busting project. Could assemble them in horizontal and verticle positioning for added interest. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you for the link. This is one that I will put on my must make list.


----------



## KnittyWitty (Mar 22, 2013)

You're welcome.
Any problem, please let me know
KnittyWitty


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pattern...thanks


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a beautiful throw..thanks for the link..on my to do list...xo


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, thanks :-D


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Scottishlass,

What is the weight, fiber content, etc? I would like to substitute this yarn because I live in the US. Do you know the multiple for this pattern? I'm not good at figuring it out yet! I would like to try this pattern as well as it looks really interesting to try on a smaller scale.

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------

